# Introducing my four new Mice!



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

Some story on them here: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=11872

Zane:





Angelica:





George:







Mama:


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

There all adorable!! I just love Zane!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving those long coats!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

beautiful long coats


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice ... loving the long haired ones


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh, how sweet they are! Zane's my fave.  George has a nice long coat! The others are just adorable.


----------



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

out of interest what camera & setup are you using - do you use macro setting for your mouse pics? They are beautifully clear and focussed  The mice look goregeous too <3  I just need to get Monaro to sit still long enough for some good photos, he's a little motor mouse!

Kirsty


----------



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

As much as I love photography, and am into it; I really know hardly anything about cameras ... or a good setup for pictures! For my small critter photographs, I use a camera we've had for YEARS. It's a Sony DSC-S980. I use it on the ISO general setting; which I've always gotten quite good results with for pictures like this on my small critters. As for a setup; I just go to our front porch (which is all windows) and use natural light in there wherever I happen to do them.

I was surprised I got this good of pictures of them! They did a lot of moving, but would stop every here and there and look cute, so I'd get a quick snap, haha!

Also, thought I'd mention; Mama and Angelica are both getting very plump. We'll see if we have babies soon!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Malorey said:


> As much as I love photography, and am into it; I really know hardly anything about cameras ... or a good setup for pictures! For my small critter photographs, I use a camera we've had for YEARS. It's a Sony DSC-S980.


They're brilliant cameras aren't they? I have a Sony DSC-W510 and even though I would love one of those big fancy flash cameras, I love my little one


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Angelica's little heart-patch, adorable!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love angelica's heart patch too beautiful  . Your photos are lovely and clear think I need a new camera too


----------

